# Rolex watches



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just wondered. I bought a second hand rolex watch from a jeweller in late 2016. I didnt realise when I bought it that it would need winding up. Not much of a hardship but a faff when the process wasn't the same as a normal winder so I've always just worn my other watches.

It had just been serviced by them when they sold it to me and has sat in it's box since I bought it apart from one outing.

I'm thinking of speaking to them next week and asking if they want it back. It's one of those jewellers who buy and sell and they usually have a lot of Rolex watches in but don't at the moment.

Would it have gone up in value at all for those who know about these things or would it still be around the same value? It's not hurting anything leaving it in the drawer but seems a shame to leave it there. 

Cheers anyone


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

You just need to wear it to keep it wound.
Pretty sure you won’t be close to getting your money back on it (they need to make a profit).
I have one in a drawer too. I like my Apple Watch too much.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Post a pic SA along with details of how old, condition etc- impossible to say as some Rolex are in big demand, some have retained value, others not so? Or you could contact watchfinder to give you an idea.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

They tend to hold their value, some minor fluctuation +/-. The insured value on mine, applied by the insurance company, is a little bit higher than purchase price over the years. As has been said high demand at the moment so possibly a good time to sell. Got to be something in it for the dealer so I suspect you won't make much, if anything, against retail/purchase price

I wear mine as a daily. The thing that makes me laugh about them is they are not all that great at keeping time


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

can't you use a watch winder?


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

greymda said:


> can't you use a watch winder?


I've never heard of one, I'm afraid. I have a couple of Bulova watches, not expensive at all but very slim and I prefer those. Very comfortable too.

I've emailed the jewellers to see if they check their emails tomorrow. Not sure if they are opening or not. I have a couple of other things too so it'll be worth at least visiting them to have a chat I think

Thanks everyone


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

what is it? 

im in hull and always fancied one. the jewellers and watch finder will give u a trade price - much like we buy any car.

submariners etc have shot up in value.


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Have a look for your make and model on www.watchfinder.co.uk and you'll get a rough idea of the retail price for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

kingswood said:


> what is it?
> 
> im in hull and always fancied one. the jewellers and watch finder will give u a trade price - much like we buy any car.
> 
> submariners etc have shot up in value.


It's not the big men's sized face, it's the smaller one. I bought two at the time, one for me, one for my ex (silly me) and he had the same size but I think most men would go for the bigger face
Mine isn't a famous one, it's just a Rolex with a black face and silver metal strap. I could get you a pic but I think you will think it's more ladies size that the big faced ones that men have


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Not a watch expert by any stretch of the imagination but you can buy 'winders' for them. I had an old manager (not a lot of good to say about him) who was watch obsessed and he had a 6 x 6 grid of watch 'spinners' that kept the auto watches wound. Mad really.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Possibly as important to have a watch serviced as it is using a winder, for me they seem more a convenience to not have to reset the date/time etc. Think I’ve read using a winder can compound issues where very long gaps in servicing the watch. All to do with the lubricants and oils gunking up but as to be expected newer watches use lubricants with newer tech so can go longer between services. Never came to a ********** conclusion as for every article I’ve read pro winder I’ve come across ones to say don’t bother. The other point is you would appear to need to get a pretty decent winder to avoid the potential issues of overwinding or magnetising - so more outlay!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never used a winder for any of my automatic watches.. never had an issue with them.

I pick them up, give them a swing and set the time... easy.

I have mechanical watches as well which I run down and rewind as and when needed. Doesn't seem to cause any issue with them either.

:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> Possibly as important to have a watch serviced as it is using a winder, for me they seem more a convenience to not have to reset the date/time etc. Think I've read using a winder can compound issues where very long gaps in servicing the watch. All to do with the lubricants and oils gunking up but as to be expected newer watches use lubricants with newer tech so can go longer between services. Never came to a ********** conclusion as for every article I've read pro winder I've come across ones to say don't bother. The other point is you would appear to need to get a pretty decent winder to avoid the potential issues of overwinding or magnetising - so more outlay!


It was serviced for me when I bought it. I may start wearing it now that we can go out and about again. I asked about future servicing when I bought it and the jeweller said it depends how often you wear it, if it stays in the box, it needs less servicing than wearing it (that's not why it's stayed in the box, it just hasn't been worn)
I found it so much easier to pick up one of my Bulovas. Much cheaper but i like them more


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

MDC250 said:


> They tend to hold their value, some minor fluctuation +/-. The insured value on mine, applied by the insurance company, is a little bit higher than purchase price over the years. As has been said high demand at the moment so possibly a good time to sell. Got to be something in it for the dealer so I suspect you won't make much, if anything, against retail/purchase price
> 
> I wear mine as a daily. The thing that makes me laugh about them is they are not all that great at keeping time


All Rolex movements have been COSC certified with an accuracy of -4/+6 per day.

Later Rolex movements are certified to -2/+2 per day.

This all depends on what coloured tag came with your watch,

Red Certificate - COSC Certified (2 years warranty period)

Green Certificate - COSC Certified and Superlative Chronometer Certified (5 years warranty period)

If yours is out of spec then it's probably due a service.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

It undoubtedly is, had it 9 years now so should think seriously about it.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I bought a cheap watch-winder from eBay (£20 - £50) because I tend to wear my Submariner only occasionally but wanted to keep it running. Most Rolex models have held their values well with Submariners (especially the Kermit) and Daytona's all seeing impressive price gains. As per the other comments, Watchfinder will give you a good idea of it's value. Also check out an app called Chrono24 - they are an international watch reseller network. I am sure you'll be able to find a similar model to yours on there.:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Stoner said:


> I bought a cheap watch-winder from eBay (£20 - £50) because I tend to wear my Submariner only occasionally but wanted to keep it running. Most Rolex models have held their values well with Submariners (especially the Kermit) and Daytona's all seeing impressive price gains. As per the other comments, Watchfinder will give you a good idea of it's value. Also check out an app called Chrono24 - they are an international watch reseller network. I am sure you'll be able to find a similar model to yours on there.:thumb:


Thanks, I hadn't looked into online valuations. So used to doing it for cars but nothing else, cheers


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I have a couple of nice auto watches inc. a 1967 Rolex, I am of the opinion that a winder is OK but mimics being worn every day so will introduce albeit minor wear so i chose just to rotate the watches I wear but some go unused for months.

The flip side is the lubricants drying or coagulating if not worn, again only really an issue for long periods and no issue if you have them serviced reasonably regularly.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Stoner said:


> I bought a cheap watch-winder from eBay (£20 - £50) because I tend to wear my Submariner only occasionally but wanted to keep it running. Most Rolex models have held their values well with Submariners (especially the Kermit) and Daytona's all seeing impressive price gains. As per the other comments, Watchfinder will give you a good idea of it's value. Also check out an app called Chrono24 - they are an international watch reseller network. I am sure you'll be able to find a similar model to yours on there.:thumb:


I'm not sure watchfinder gives an accurate estimate of value as the prices seem high compared to my local watch specialist, I suspect they would offer around marked price minus 20%.
As mentioned chrono 24 is better but most of these are also dealers.
if the watch is a cosmograph, other collectable, or a gmt stands a good chance you can make a tidy profit if you bought at rolex rrp other wise probably not.
Private sale like cars you generally ask for a lower price than a dealer.


----------

